# Bigger Buck vs Smaller Doe



## MsBinky (Feb 26, 2008)

So, I know that you definitely cannot breed a NZ to an ND... I was wondering, should the buck always be smaller than the doe? I am guessing yes so it is easier on the doe but if the buck is let's say 1lb bigger is it still dangerous? Just curious. 

Also, if they are pure-bred, generally the does are naturally larger right? So it's not a very big concern is that correct?


----------



## pamnock (Feb 26, 2008)

Yes, the does generally tend to run larger.

A small size difference isn't an issue, but very large bucks to very small does is generally not recommended.

Pam


----------



## MsBinky (Feb 26, 2008)

Ok thank you, I was hoping to confirm that May I ask, what is considered "small difference"? 

I am looking at various breeders around here and I like to be educated on these things. It helps spot a breeder who isn't doing things right


----------



## Flashy (Feb 26, 2008)

Sorry, I don't mean to be rude, or highjack your thread, but I thought you were contemplating having to give up your buns? How come you're looking at more? Sorry if that sounds rude or stupid, it's not meant to, I'm just interested.


----------



## MsBinky (Feb 26, 2008)

Ok let me correct this before this gets out of hand like in the past, and I hope this comes out inthe way I want it to...

First of all, I'm not contemplating giving up my buns. I am looking into how many I can carry with me on the flight because of the regulations And in case people don't know why, it is because we have made the decision to move to Greece for various reasons. You can see that that has come up beforeI have posted in the rabbitry section.

The flight regulation is 4 pets. I have 6. (One is a bunny I have had for a bit but have not introduced not knowing if its final or not, etc.)If I can find a foster for 2 then I will have them fostered and pick them up after. If not, then I face having to rehome them. It's not something that is fun, and it is not something that I had envisionned. However, circumstances change. If I do rehome, it is because I am unable to find a trustworthy fosterer and I would prefer to rehome them myself and know that they are well off then to trust them with some stranger, be an ocean away, and not knowing what is going on.

Asking my various questions on breeders in particular has to do with me trying to write up some info that I don't have much knowledge on. It's also because I want to look at past mistakes, look at thingsI hadn't paid attention to in the past and learn from it. And another major reason is because I have been wanting to get some discussions going on the forum,discussions that maybe other members think about but never ask, things that might get a breeder saying "hey, I never thought of it that way, maybe I ought to change something."And yes, there may be other reasons as well. No, none thatmean I intend to get anymore pets before we move.

I ask questions, yes. I came to this forum for that very reason: because I care and I want to learn. If you feel the need to know my personal reasons for doing things please PM me and I will gladly answer if I feel I should. And no Flashy, you (and anyone else) are entitled to asking since you do care about bunnies etc. However, due to past experiences, I would prefer it not be done on the boards as much as possible. 

I hope that explains it and I have not offended anyone :rose:


----------



## Flashy (Feb 26, 2008)

Sorry. I didn't mean to make you hate me. I was just concerned. I'll leave you alone. I'm sorry.


----------



## MsBinky (Feb 26, 2008)

I don't see where I ever gave you reason to say that I hated you. I answered the question, and all I asked in return is that, due to all the hate mail I got in the past from some person with nothing better to do than make others cry, this be handled in private.

It kinda takes away from the thread and ruins the point. I am not here to fight or make things personal. I took things too personally in the past and now I am trying to do it from a more distant approach. I don't even know _how_ to act anymore so that things don't end up in a fight.

I'm sorry if you feel I went ahead and hated you for answering a question you asked. I didn't want people thinking "Great, so now she is clearing her herd and looking for a whole bunch of new ones" because that was never the case. My answer was aimed at the question, not at you.


----------



## pamnock (Feb 26, 2008)

*pamnock wrote: *


> Yes, the does generally tend to run larger.
> 
> A small size difference isn't an issue, but very large bucks to very small does is generally not recommended.
> 
> Pam



It's unlikely that a couple pound difference would mean a major difference in the size of kits being a danger for a tiny doe. However, I'd be worried about a mix with a giant x dwarf breed because the giant kits are so large.

Pam


----------



## pamnock (Feb 26, 2008)

I would suggest staying on topic or perhaps taking up the discussion privately. No sense to creating confusion and hurt feelings due to miscommunication. 

Pam


----------



## MsBinky (Feb 26, 2008)

Thank you Pam :rose:

And to everyone, sorry it came on the boards. That's why i was asking for people to PM me with questions. Unfortunately once it's on the board I feel the need to communicate to everyone that might have seen the posts. So I am sorry the topic deviated. it was not my intention.


----------



## Bramblerose (Feb 26, 2008)

He he, hate mail doesn't make me cry, just puts a smile on my face and gets me primed to go. Don't ever let anyone's words upset you Binky, your not doing anything wrong, if you don't ask questions how are you ever going to learn??

I've crossed a Harlequin and a Satin Angora to Flemish in the past with no problems, as I needed both these does as fosters and didn't have a same breed buck. My Flemish buck is about 15 pounds, the kits were about the same size as a purebred Flemish would be. Does were 8-10 lbs each, no problems. I only bred them once, as I wanted them to have small litters as I planned to give them more babies, and still their labors were quick and uneventful. They were both outstanding mothers. I also have a breed in which the does are often smaller than the bucks, at least in fawns, or their very similiar in size. There's a big difference between the colors in Silvers, Blacks are much heavier, more solid and chunky, browns are long and lean, and almost semi-arched looking like a Belgian Hare, and Fawns tend to be lighter boned, bit smaller, not as solid as blacks with weaker shoulders. Of course there are always variations, if your lucky enough to see another Silver at a show. Can you tell their my fav breed?

But I digress, are they actually going to let you take rabbits on the plane like that? Do they have to have any vaccinations beforehand? I'm curious, and good luck!!

Perhaps because my Flemish has so many kits they tend to be the same size as kits from the Cremes, the Harlequins, even the Silvers aren't much smaller. My Lilacs tend to have nice large healthy kits, bigger than most. But my point is that they pretty much start out around the same size, then grow to whatever size is correct for their breed. I've had Mini Rex kits that were larger than some Flemish kits, but that changed quickly.


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 26, 2008)

I'd also like to add that the size of the litter (number of kits) will affect how easy/hard it is for the doe to give birth.

I've used "bigger" bucks with does but bred them 3 times so the doe has a larger number of kits .... therefore each kit is smaller.

But my buck wasn't that much larger....

Peg


----------



## MsBinky (Feb 26, 2008)

Thank you Bramble, I am trying to take it like that but I still fail. Hihi Nope nope, couldn't tell they are your favorites at all. LOL I love your passion :biggrin2:As for vaccinations, we don't have any here. All that is needed is a general checkup to state that they are healthy. So I will have all those papers on me You are right about them being born similar and then POOF big bunny! Lol. I saw a fellow fosterer's babies born at the same time as mine, looked the same size, but omg they got huge compared to mine! LOL

Thank you Peg, that is a good point :rose:


----------

